# ORS Shooting from 20 Yards



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I watched Leebert's video where he's shooting one of his no-fork slingshots and his style gave me some ideas about how to get more out of the One Ring Shooter. I went out to give it a shot and had immediate success. Earlier today I basically couldn't hit anything beyond 20 feet, now I'm pretty comfortable at 20 yards.

I'm not happy unless I'm challenging myself and flinging ammo at short distance with little success doesn't keep me interested for very long. I'm glad this weird little shooter is working out!

Video: 2 out of three from 20yd:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

You da man MJ !! Awesome stuff buddy


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sweet smack of success!!!

I'm thinkin you may have just solved my surplus tubing problem!!!

You're getting pretty good zing, MJ! What tube size are you running?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Sweet smack of success!!!
> I'm thinkin you may have just solved my surplus tubing problem!!!
> You're getting pretty good zing, MJ! What tube size are you running?


Some exceptionally zippy amber 2040 with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, M.J!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to have to try that one . Any special technique with this one ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You figured out how to shoot it but didn't enlighten us how!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> I'm going to have to try that one . Any special technique with this one ?





NaturalFork said:


> You figured out how to shoot it but didn't enlighten us how!!!


Just like a PFS, near as I can tell. Turn the pouch 90 degrees and grip the pouch with the ammo bent way over the thumb.
I think the increase in accuracy was due to raising my arms up a little when drawing back so that the sight picture is closer to what I'm used to.


----------

